# Surrogacy poll



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Tony, 

Any reason the surrogacy poll (as noted on the home page) seems to be missing?

Cheers,
F x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hmmm.. it got moved due to a flame war.

I still have it if you want it 

Tony,
x


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Any chance you could delete the inflamatory posts and then put it back so people can continue to vote... please? 

Thanx stax,
F


----------

